# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  تغییر قالب ایمیل

## tahoma

با سلام
شاید این جا مکان درستی برای پرسیدن سوالم نیست اما هیچ تالار دیگه ای را مرتبط با سوالم پیدا نکردم :افسرده: 
من یک قالب با html درست کردم و میخواهم از طریق سرور سایتم ایمیل ارسال کنم به طوری که این قالب ،قالب ایمیل های ارسالی من باشه.یعنی ایمیل ها ی من با این قالب ارسال شوند .از دوستان کشسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه من الان دقیقا باید چه کاری انجام بدم؟؟؟؟
با تشکر

----------

